# Como ligar locomotiva Bachman cochetope



## João Fco Brugnerotto (Aug 16, 2018)

Olá amigos, por favor comprei uma bachmann cochetope número 29,queria saber se está funcionando ,há nela dois conectores como mostram as fotos,queria saber a voltagem e a amperagem e como testar......desde ja agradeço. ...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Survival Spanish*

OK...I'll give it a try...I think he wants to know how to check voltage at those connectors pictured....


----------



## João Fco Brugnerotto (Aug 16, 2018)

Ola amigos,comprei locomotiva cochetope bachmann número 29,vieram somente a locomotiva e o tender ,percebi que os conectores que saem da locomotiva vão conectados ao tender, porém, queria saber como faço para ligar o motor se está okay, ou a energia elétrica para mover o motor vem dos trilhos.....e que voltagem e amperagem é usada nestas locomotivas.....obrigado


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK...guess not


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

First post says:
Olá amigos, please buy a bachmann cochetope number 29, I wanted to know if it is working, you have connectors like pictures, I wanted to know voltage and amperagem and how to test ... from ja graciasço. ...
The translator says it is Portuguese.

Second one is not much help:

Hello friends, I bought the car comope bachmann number 29, I was just locomotiva eo tend, percebi that the connectors that saem gives locomotiva vão connected to or tend, porém, wanted to know how faço to flirt or motor is okay, ou to electric energy to move or motor vem dos trilhos ..... e that voltagem e amperagem é used locomotives nestas ..... obrigado


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Você está em Portugal? É uma locomotiva de escala G com DCC? Você tem um controlador DCC?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi guys,
This seems to be the translation

Hello friends, I bought locomotive cochetope bachmann number 29, only came the locomotive and the tender, I noticed that the connectors that leave the locomotive go connected to the tender, but I wanted to know how to start the engine if it is okay, or the electric power to moving the motor comes from the rails ..... and that voltage and amperage is used in these locomotives ..... thank you


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The connectors connect to the tender.

see this

The diagram shows two boards and a DC motor.


If the diagram is not correct here are the rest.


----------

